
10th anniversary of Flight 1549 - LeoPanthera
https://twitter.com/i/moments/1085654956458225666
======
greenyoda
Here's the NTSB animation of the flight, synchronized with the recording of
the pilot's communications with Air Traffic Control:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWpSAfF6elI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWpSAfF6elI)

I've listened to this many times and am always surprised by how calm and
matter-of-fact everyone sounds.

